# How long does it take for ECA to start working?



## cappo5150 (Dec 27, 2004)

I was just wondering, on average, how long would it take for you to start noticing body fat loss when taking an ECA stack?  I know it would vary for everybody.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 27, 2004)

i felt eca kick in on the first day, effects seem pretty much instant


----------



## Purdue Power (Dec 27, 2004)

No I think he means when is there a noticable loss of body fat.  Of course you are going to "feel" it the first day.  I don't really know about how long it will take to tell a body fat loss though.  Depends on how cleaned-up your diet is and how much cardio you are doing.


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 27, 2004)

ya I meant how long before you start noticing loss of body fat.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 27, 2004)

You could actually appear thinner the next day due to diuretic properties. Noticeable fat loss wouldn't be much different than if you didn't use ECA--keeping the diet constant. The best thing about ECA on a cut is the appetite suppression, IMO. The metabolic boost is small, but it does help you burn a higher percentage of fat on a given caloric deficit. Overall, the rate of fat loss depends on your diet and exercise. ECA mainly just helps you stick to the diet.


----------



## Cinnabon (Dec 27, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Noticeable fat loss wouldn't be much different than if you didn't use ECA--keeping the diet constant. The best thing about ECA on a cut is the appetite suppression, IMO. The metabolic boost is small, but it does help you burn a higher percentage of fat on a given caloric deficit. Overall, the rate of fat loss depends on your diet and exercise. ECA mainly just helps you stick to the diet.



So what you are saying is that ECA is basically only helpful to keep your appetite under control. It seems confusing due to that all these weight loss supplements before the ban contained all 3 ingredients in the ECA stack and worked well for fat loss.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 27, 2004)

In my opinion, appetite suppression is the most noticeable effect of ECA. But, it also causes more stored fat to be used as energy when you burn more calories than you eat.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 28, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> In my opinion, appetite suppression is the most noticeable effect of ECA.



well for me the most noticable effect was the stimulating effect after taking my dose (or lack of it if i hadn't taken a dose for a few hours), i felt the main benefit while on eca was the increased energy and focus in my workouts (which i wasn't really expecting), my diet did not change much at all, was just tweaking parts here and there

i would not say as soon as i put eca in the equation i started losing fat any more rapidly than before, i kept losing weight gradually however i retained all of my muscle while on eca, so i was still happy with how things went... until the post eca low hit me

peace


----------

